# Prince to Paris??



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Would going from a 2010 Prince to 2011 Paris be an upgrade? Downgrade?

Anyone have a chance to ride a Paris yet?

I am thinking about making the switch. I can't justify the $5500.00 for the Dogma and was thinking the Paris shares some of the attributes at a lower price point.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Why?*

The Paris is definitely not an upgrade to your Prince. At best its a lateral. I've just returned from the factory and have a 2011 catalogue in my lap. The Prince is still in the 2011 catalogue and is still in production for 2011. I own 2 Princes and have no desire for a 2011 Paris. The paint & graphics are much nicer on my Princes than anything I saw on the Paris. If you've got money burning a hole in your pocket, get the Doggy. Otherwise enjoy your Prince, as I am.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

rhauft said:


> The Paris is definitely not an upgrade to your Prince. At best its a lateral. I've just returned from the factory and have a 2011 catalogue in my lap. The Prince is still in the 2011 catalogue and is still in production for 2011. I own 2 Princes and have no desire for a 2011 Paris. The paint & graphics are much nicer on my Princes than anything I saw on the Paris. If you've got money burning a hole in your pocket, get the Doggy. Otherwise enjoy your Prince, as I am.



I couldn't agree more!

Stick with the Prince or if you have to buy go with the Dogma.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

I share the views of both rhauft and T-Dog. I'm still contemplating upgrading from my current FP6 to either Dogma or Paris.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this is what's confusing me, why bother making a Paris if they're more on the same plane? Is it the Paris comes from the Dogma mold but uses 50k vs 60k that the dogma uses?

I guess my FP7 is now collectors


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

foofighter said:


> this is what's confusing me, why bother making a Paris if they're more on the same plane? Is it the Paris comes from the Dogma mold but uses 50k vs 60k that the dogma uses?
> 
> I guess my FP7 is now collectors


The 2011 Paris has construction features identical to the Dogma...total Asymmetric. Only different carbon...Paris 50HM1.5K / Dogma 60HM1K


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for confirming that. ya i would have to agree, stick w/t he prince or get the dog...it's like my fp7 is a slightly cheaper version of the Prince...too bad i didnt have the coin for the prince


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

For $3500 you get a fully assymetric frame and the same carbon as the Prince. This is an upgrade over only assymetric chainstays for less $. I would get the Paris. I don't think there will be framesets for another month or so though. Completes are ready to go.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

2 more upgrades I forgot. The Prince uses an air bladder internally to "set" the carbon into the mold. The 2011 Paris use EPS which is essentially filling the inside of the mold with a foam to set the carbon. It more evenly compresses the carbon into the mold and is easier to retrieve. The Paris also uses a type of nano technology in the carbon as well which the Prince did not. Frame weight is apparently lighter as well.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

I went to sleep last night agreeing with rhauft and T Dog keeping my Prince and now SouthPark makes 2 great posts about improvements over the Prince...

SouthPark - Have you been able to ride a Paris? If so, any difference in ride quality you have noticed with the Paris compared to the Prince.

Also, I agree the paint on the Prince is second to none. However, I do really like the subtle B.O.B color of the new Paris.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

3500 is a great price for that type of setup man so many choices so little money


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

southparkcycles said:


> . Frame weight is apparently lighter as well.



Pinarello's website lists the Prince raw weight at 990gms and the Paris at 1040gms (both size 54). Is this info incorrect?


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

RM27 said:


> I went to sleep last night agreeing with rhauft and T Dog keeping my Prince and now SouthPark makes 2 great posts about improvements over the Prince...
> 
> SouthPark - Have you been able to ride a Paris? If so, any difference in ride quality you have noticed with the Paris compared to the Prince.
> 
> Also, I agree the paint on the Prince is second to none. However, I do really like the subtle B.O.B color of the new Paris.


+1 for BoB Paris :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*2011 Paris / 2011 Chorus*

In the window of my LPD, Montano Velo, Piedmont California 
~ bella bici ~ $6K


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

southparkcycles said:


> For $3500 you get a fully assymetric frame and the same carbon as the Prince. This is an upgrade over only assymetric chainstays for less $. I would get the Paris. I don't think there will be framesets for another month or so though. Completes are ready to go.


what does one think a 2010 FP7 Frame can sell for...in light of this news.


----------

